
Markus Braun, Wirecard chief goes from billionaire to bail - known
https://www.ft.com/content/ec986d0e-5d92-4e66-a595-0f8645f1aaf0
======
known
[https://archive.vn/yt0C2](https://archive.vn/yt0C2)

